# Work pranks.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Some go for a long stand, left handed spanner or >this<..

ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tut*

8astards


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

My first job on leaving school was with a coachbuilders and most of the new starters were asked to go to the stores to collect the "Top deck wheelarches" or go for "The long wate"


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeh,Sky hooks comes to mind.

Les


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One dim apprentice many years ago was sent to the local Ironmongers (remember them?) for a bag of colander holes.

The Ironmonger blew in a paper bag, tied a piece of string round the top, told him to be careful carrying it and charged him sixpence.

Well, we thought it was funny!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Young labourers were asked if they could lift a bag of cement over their heads. Once they had lofted the bag one of the bricklayers would stick his trowel into the middle of it and the contents would pour out over the hapless lads head!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

go for a tin of tartan paint !!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

When but a lad
I went round factories garages even Fylingdales early warning station when it was the golf balls.
Servicing Vending Machines

I went to the Weeks facotry near Hull ( they made farm trailers)
I put my tool box down in one of thr shops and popped out to my van to bring something in.

Got back and tried to pick my tool box up and they had tac welded it to the bench

lol


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Please don't label me as being in "The Miserable Sods Brigade" :? 

I love a prank (yes, I said prank) as much as the next man, and probably more than most. I have seen this prank before (and oh how I laughed). But I have to admit I think on this occasion that lad was too young and think it was a bit naughty of them.

Is it just me going soft in my old age?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was once driving home from town my son aged 7 was in the back seat.
We drove passed a young man aged about 17 or 18 tied to a lamp post he was completely bound with gaffer tape.

I pulled over and walked back
he was being taunted by a group of men mid 20's and upwards they were from the workshop this guy worked in
he looked utterly knackered.
I took out my swiss army knife and cut him free he had been there over 2 hours.

The guys gave me loads of lip (not abuse and no threats just lip for spoiling the fun)

It led to a really good discussion about how dreadful bullying is with my son.

Theres Pranks and theres bullying.
A fine line occasionally
kev


----------



## GlobeStar (Jul 23, 2012)

*Pranks at work*

At the foundry I worked in a rope was slung over the high roof beams, then one of the lads bikes was hauled up to the rafters. It must have been at least three storeys high. The rope was then tied to a pipe on the workshop wall, the extra length of rope left over was chopped off.
It took him three days to spot where his bike had been "hidden". He then untied the bike and looked down at the tail of rope left, then up at the bike, pondered for a couple of minutes, shrugged his shoulders let go and walked off.

Priceless.

He would have been one of the first to carry out pranks on us youngsters. So to us it was funny, but he didn't think so!


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Two things I was sent to the stores to get were a bubble for a spirit level and a nine inch blackman's tool. We all wore overalls and the 'fashion' was to wear a wide leather belt over them. I was once hooked by the belt and hoisted up about twenty feet on a crane, when I was released the hook had torn through most of my belt, another minute or two and I'd have fallen. Happy days.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

In the factory where I served my apprenticeship, remember those, many years ago there worked a lad with very long hair. One Friday afternoon a group of blokes grabbed him and pushed his hair into a folding machine then lowered the blade on it. Next to him they left a pair of scissors and then all clocked off and went home. The next time I saw him he was wearing a hat.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget the bucket of steam, or the box of sparks for the grinder.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Years ago I worked on building sites. I was tea-boy for a while.

I screwed one old guy's enamel tin mug to the wooden table and filled it with tea.

Poor b...er thought that all his strength had gone!

I did get him a new mug.

Roger


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Printers apprentices went through the 'banging out' ritual - this is not me but it was rife in the early sixties when I finished my apprenticeship.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In aircraft production waxed string was used to bind cable looms. We used to chop the string up finely and gradually increase it into the roll yer own smokers. It was nearly neat by the time they figured it out... :lol: 

We also used to connect the 'megger' to an iron plate on the bench and a wet patch on the concrete.
The tea boy brought a dozen mugs all swimming in tea and placed the metal tray on the plate. Switch on megger and watch the first bloke grab hold of his wet mug... :twisted: 

Many years before this we used to hang about Brighton Peir. It was always worth a penny in the electric shock machine to watch some kids face when it bit him.

Ray.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Asked to run an errand by the foreman, I had just left to fetch a tin of elbow grease before it clicked. I went home, had some lunch and went back about 3pm (we finished at 4) and told them I'd been all over town but no one had any.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Palace or West Pier? What years?

Geoff


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend of mine worked as an apprentice at Priestman cranes in Hull.

One day some bright sprk welded his steel capped safety boots together toe to toe


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Palace or West Pier? What years?
> 
> Geoff


Both Geoff.
And Littlehampton and Gt. Yarmouth. 1959 to 1960+

Rey.

p.s. I still do it so watch out....... :evil:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Rubber nails and hammers come to mind


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the revenge video too from the shovel incident;






Teachers NEVER did such things........... (oh yes they did....)

The teacher i/c cover staff was very adept at winding newcomers up with a totally straight face - he would have new staff supervising groups after school or during lunchtime when there were no kids around or his favourite was to get a young female, single, teacher to cover a biology class when they were doing human reproduction......

The HoD was always around to take her away to safety after a few minutes......

the class were warned in advance what questions to ask......

they thought it was brilliant fun winding up a teacher.....

Wouldn't happen now though would it !!! ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:  :twisted:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As a student nurse we were all sent for a long stand for a tourniquet

and most of us went :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

aldra said:


> As a student nurse we were all sent for a long stand for a tourniquet
> 
> and most of us went :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra :lol:


Fond memories 

I was an apprentice in a fabrication shop many moons ago and the older staff tried for months to catch me out with tricks such as this, but never managed.

One Monday morning I got in to work and my tutor was going mad, looking under workbenches, pulling gear out of cupboards etc, before shouting across to the other fabrication bays, if anyone had used his long stand over the weekend.

Obviously all the replies were in the negative and because he was in such a bad mood over his stand being missing, I didn't think twice when he asked me to walk across to the boiler room and ask if they had it.

I was told that they were still using it and to wait outside 

After about half an hour the factory Super, who everyone feared spotted me while on his rounds and asked what I was doing.

I still hadn't sussed when he told me that I'd been "standing around long enough" and to get back to work.

As I walked back in to the fabrication shop I was met with a massive round of applause of numerous hammers on metal benches; and the penny eventually dropped 8O

Fond memories indeed.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

We put some dry ice into a bucket of water as soon as the ice hits the water it starts billowing steam like vapour we gave it to a young lad and told him to take it to the canteen as they wanted it to steam clean the ovens. 
He started to walk through the warehouse with steam billowing out of the bucket when he bumped into the manager who asked him what he was doing he told the manager it was a bucket of steam and they wanted it in the canteen to clean the ovens the manager smiled at him and told him to carry on.
We were all wetting ourselves watching him.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Who remembers the ritual of being greased topped with iron fillings?

When i started work my dad warned me about getting my b&ll's greased so i was constantly on guard several times i saw them coming with the can of grease but being a young lad and a fast runner they could not catch me and i would wind them up calling them old farts who could not catch me.

Then one day i saw them coming so off i went only to see more of them coming the other way the only escape i had was up a ladder which went onto a cat walk so up i went followed by four fitters i got to the top and ran along the cat walk only to see some more fitters coming up the other end stirring the grease with a big grin on there faces.
Well they got me after a fight they pulled down my pants slapped on the grease and iron filling.

Old farts are we who can't catch you one of them said.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

When I was an apprentice I had one of the office girls a treat. I was working in gauge control but was out of the office at the time "experimenting" with an impulse magneto. When you tried to turn the rotor you had to push against a strong spring, but when you overcame this it rotated with some force giving a considerable spark, probably about 40,000 volts. She happened to walk past & asked what I was doing, so I explained the principle & then said, "here, hold this wire & I'll show you". She was leaning against the steel topped bench so when I flicked it over she let out a scream like a banshee.
People came out of all the nearby offices to see what was happening, including my boss who later told me he was most disappointed, he expected to see at least a rape in progress from the noise she made.
Strangely enough, I don't remember her being too mad with me afterwards.


----------

